# Hours Cut - Redundancy an Option?



## Emma1980 (25 Jan 2012)

Hi,
I am wondering if it's possible to request to take redundancy payment over having to work 3 day week instead of 5 day week? Redundancy has so far not been offered by the employer.


----------



## gillarosa (25 Jan 2012)

As far as I know to qualify under short time rule, your reduction in hours / time would have to be half the normal hours / pay and to continue for minimum of four weeks before you can apply. But if you contact Citizens Advice they will be able to tell you exactly where you stand in your personal situation.


----------



## Emma1980 (25 Jan 2012)

Thanks Gillarosa - well the hours wouldn't be cut in half exactly, just reduced - nothing given in writing by the employer, he gave two weeks verbal notice of it but nothing in writing.


----------



## Emma1980 (25 Jan 2012)

systematic-short time workers is what i believe it is called! can't really find anything on it though in relation to redundancy.


----------



## gillarosa (26 Jan 2012)

You can't force Redundancy unless you are on 'Short Time' which is deemed to be 50% or less hours and pay for four weeks or more as far as I know. Have you gone to your local SW office to sign on as Casual Worker, assuming you have enough stamps you will receive a UB for the unworked days.


----------



## arkad (2 Feb 2012)

Hi,
Hope this reply is'nt too late for you. I was in the same situation recently. You have a contract of employment and your employer needs your agreement to change it. If the proposed change results in your hours or pay being cut (which it clearly does) you are within your rights to refuse it. You can say you are happy to stay working full-time (don't ask for redundancy as it can delay your social welfare claim). Your employer then has only two choices, he can keep you fulltime or he will have to make you redundant.I got this information from the citizens advice helpine. Despite this advice 3 day weeks can work out ok financiallly,and thats what i opted for in the end (with a few tweaks i negotiated!) Check out the PWC website tax calculator and put in what your gross would be for 3 days, then add €94 (3 days dole) to that. Hope this helps.


----------



## JAVAGEM (24 Mar 2012)

*job hours reduced*

Hi, I work a 3 day week and the company have said the job only requires 1 day per week because of technology and improvements, but in saying this they also
said that because its reduced to 1 day it means the job is redundant !
Is this true ? ..hope i explained it well 
Can anybody offer me some advice on this matter 
cheers


----------

